# PTO on a 5035 Mahindra



## Sapello Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

Hello 

My partner and I just purchased a used Mahindra 5035. In working with it today we found that the pto will not stop turning when we turn the switch off on the dash. We can stop the pto with friction when the button is in the off position but it just keeps turning with no friction or load. 
What may the problem be and can it be fixed? 

Can someone tell us how these ptos function? Are they electric clutch of some kind? Or run hydraulically? 

Any input would appreciated. 
Sapello Lumberjack


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds like your tractor has an independent PTO. (electric over hydraulic controls a clutch pack in the transmission)
Most independent PTO's have a PTO brake to keep them from turning when off (oil causing the PTO shaft to turn when off, that's why you can easily stop the PTO shaft when turned off)
Sounds like your PTO brake isn't working


----------



## Sapello Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

OK so I suppose that fixing that pto brake would require a major repair job?It's not just some wiring problem on the outside of the transmission or something down that line? 

If we just let it run like it does will that hurt anything in the transmission?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Running it as is will not hurt anything that I am aware of.


----------



## Sapello Lumberjack (May 31, 2020)

Ok thanks for you input.


----------

